# 211 Optical Out Problem



## genglish (Nov 4, 2004)

I just "upgraded" from an 811 to a VIP211. With my 811, I had no problems with the optical output driving my Dolby Digital 5.1 receiver (Denon AVR1801). Everything on the 211 seems to work fine EXCEPT the optical output -- I get no sound through my receiver, no matter what menu selection is set for the 211's Dolby Digital output (I've tried them all).

Since I still had my 811 (hadn't sent it back in the box yet), I hooked it back up to see if it was a cable problem. Nope -- worked perfectly with the 811. So I hooked the 211 back up (mind you, no changes on the Denon receiver, just left it on throughout this whole process). Again, no sound (Dolby Digital or otherwise) from the 211's optical output.

The only way I can get sound from my 211 is the analog left/right RCA outputs.

I called support, they sent another 211 out, and SAME PROBLEM! So, now I'm stuck with an "upgraded" receiver with more HD channels, but no surround sound. Half of the HD experience is the Dolby Digital 5.1 sound, so as you can imagine, I'm very dissatisfied.

I complained via phone to tech support (both locally in Indianapolis) and also the central toll free phone support. They have "logged" this issue and have been "looking into it" for over a week now. Meanwhile I'm paying for something I'm not at all happy with.

I've been very patient waiting this long, but so far, no one has called me. I've called DISH once to check, and of course, no new information. I'm going to give DISH one more call this week, and if they can't fix it, I'm going to have to cancel and switch to DirecTV or my local Brighthouse Digital cable. DISH is getting expensive enough now with the new packages/features, that cable is now an option for me again, and their service is always very motivated to please.

Please let me know if you have any advice on how to handle this situation, and if anyone else out there has experienced this.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow, that is discouraging for sure. When I got my 211 I didn't have a spare optical cable so hooked it up right/left AV. When a new cable arrived I plugged it in, and it just worked. Not a high end AV receiver either, just a $100+ Sherwood receiver.

If everything else works OK it would seem that you just got two bad 211s. Have you checked to see if you get light out of the receiver end of the optical cable? I can't recall now but it seems like I had to push a little harder to get the cable properly seated into the 211. Could you possibly check this out?


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

genglish said:


> I just "upgraded" from an 811 to a VIP211. With my 811, I had no problems with the optical output driving my Dolby Digital 5.1 receiver (Denon AVR1801). Everything on the 211 seems to work fine EXCEPT the optical output -- I get no sound through my receiver, no matter what menu selection is set for the 211's Dolby Digital output (I've tried them all).
> 
> Since I still had my 811 (hadn't sent it back in the box yet), I hooked it back up to see if it was a cable problem. Nope -- worked perfectly with the 811. So I hooked the 211 back up (mind you, no changes on the Denon receiver, just left it on throughout this whole process). Again, no sound (Dolby Digital or otherwise) from the 211's optical output.
> 
> ...


Dude I am on my 3rd Vip 211, paying $100 a month and they promised me they are working on a fix back in June.


----------

